# .243 Javelina Reloads



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I know this is a handgun forum but just in case...I am going to reload for my .243 Weatherby Vanguard to hunt Javelina. What are your favorite bullets, powder, and recipies for lighter .243 cartridges? My rifle is the lightweight VGL model with the 20 inch barrel and a 1:10 twist. I am thinking about the 80 gr Sierra Gameking bulllet. I will be using new Winchester brass. This is my first shot at reloading rifle brass so any info would be helpful. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If your objective is taking a Javelina you don't need a majic bullet. They are not quite like Cape Buffalo.

Given this is your first excursion into loading rifle bullets, I suggest you select a load from one of the loading manuals you have or are going to purchase and have a go at it. Start on the low end of the powder charge range.

Reloading supplies are as with factory ammo a bit hard to get for some calibers at this time. That may or may not apply in your area to .243's.

You might simply pick a .243 bullet a local vendor has on the shelf and a powder the Bullet manufacturer recommends in their load charts and go for it.

Speer bullets are available through most gun shops and Speer has an excellent manual. The powder at the top of the list is normally the one most preferred by the writer of the manual.

The same can be said of other bullet mfg's.

Have fun

tumbleweed


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks TOF. You read my mind...After I changed it. 

I realize now that the V-Max bullet is not really suitable for Javelina. I was able to order some Speer 85gr boat tail soft points from Powder Valley. Like you said, I had to do a lot of searching to find those. I also found some IMR 4895 powder which is a published load in my Speer manual. When the .243 dies get here I am going to load some rounds at different weights of powder, and head to the range to see what shoots best in my rifle.

I know I'll have fun! :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Surculus Solitudo said:


> Thanks TOF. You read my mind...After I changed it.
> 
> I realize now that the V-Max bullet is not really suitable for Javelina. I was able to order some Speer 85gr boat tail soft points from Powder Valley. Like you said, I had to do a lot of searching to find those. I also found some IMR 4895 powder which is a published load in my Speer manual. When the .243 dies get here I am going to load some rounds at different weights of powder, and head to the range to see what shoots best in my rifle.
> 
> I know I'll have fun! :smt023


That sounds like an excellent plan. Let us know how things work out and good luck on the hunt.

tumbleweed


----------

